# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Was wondering

## tattooed81

do FBTs require UV light¿ I thought they did but I can`t remember.

----------


## John Clare

No, they do not.  I have yet to see conclusive proof that amphibians in general require UV light.  This is another case of reptile people applying rules for a completely different group of life forms to amphibians.

----------


## tattooed81

Yeah I don't have uv on them but why i was asking is a petco employee told me they did when i asked why since there nocturnal he couldn`t tell me

----------


## Jumpshot724

They're not nocturnal, they're diurnal.

Whilst no they don't NEED it, I've found it does bring out the colors in them for our viewing pleasure. Also, I have live plants and that helps them too lol.

----------


## tattooed81

What`s diurnal day timers? Never herd that word before

----------


## Kurt

Yes, diurnal means active during the day light hours.

----------


## Billy

Yes, some people tend to think of amphibians as the same as reptiles as far as care. I do have a UV light with mine because I have plants in with them. Where I would draw the line is with albino amphibs, it can cause health problems with them. Don't remember where I heard it, but it's wise not to test the waters.

----------


## daydreaming

i use lights but its more for a heat reason rather then for actual light as my living room is fairly bright any way. i also have one of the blue lights which is suppose to replicate moon light but its more so that i can actually see them hunting and bathing and to work out which of my whites is croaking but 2 of them look the same so i never remember which one it was lol

----------


## tattooed81

give one a tattoo  :Wink:

----------


## daydreaming

lol funny thing is i work in a tattoo shop lol 

did you see the picture of the cat that had a egyption,i think it was a tomb or some thing tattooed on its chest, that is just mean

----------


## Billy

> lol funny thing is i work in a tattoo shop lol 
> 
> did you see the picture of the cat that had a egyption,i think it was a tomb or some thing tattooed on its chest, that is just mean


If I find anyone doing that to an animal, they won't be happy :Mad: . There's just NO call for doing that to an animal. It's funny how people think that just because they "own" an animal, they can do what they please to it. That's just horrible.

----------


## Kurt

You generally do not need to heat amphibians as they like it on the cool side.

----------


## tattooed81

Don`t tattoo your frog I was joking I would never tattoo any animal I have practiced on pigs though but they were dead already

----------


## daydreaming

well apparently (i did some research after i saw the feature) it was a hoax, not too sure i believe that but it was on a sphynx cat (hairless cats) its some thing that is demned fashionable in egypt i think it was. now i ave just proved i was always right when i said fashion sucked!

----------


## daydreaming

trainee tattooists or just practising for your own enjoyment?

----------


## tattooed81

practice i don`t do them professional but there easy I like art

----------


## daydreaming

i dont think i could tattoo some one if they moved or figit it would annoy me but i would love to do the laser tattoo removal, thats suppose to be even more painful then the actual process of being tattooed lol

----------


## tattooed81

You like pain wow

----------


## Kurt

I have yet to get a tatoo. Maybe I am a little bit chicken.

----------


## Billy

> well apparently (i did some research after i saw the feature) it was a hoax, not too sure i believe that but it was on a sphynx cat (hairless cats) its some thing that is demned fashionable in egypt i think it was. now i ave just proved i was always right when i said fashion sucked!


 
Whew! Glad for that. Actually, Kurt, most tattoos aren't that bad. The one that hurt me the worst was the tribal viper on the back of my neck, now that hurt!

----------


## daydreaming

i dont mind the pain of getting tattooed but i do enjoy inflicting pain. lol 

i often get called sadistic

----------


## daydreaming

have half a leg piece based on tree frogs large green palm leaf's it would look amazing

----------


## daydreaming

how can you say that, i really enjoyed teh back of my neck it felt really nice. lower back that hurt and i have just started a full sleeve. so far we have just started the top of the arm got loads to go yet. 

feet hurt as well lol 
apparently the bum is suppose to hurt ALOT!!!!!!

----------


## justin shockey

i have a lot of ink but i don't think its cool to heart animals but i like to get them put on me i just got a gecko put on my four arm to starting my sleeve it is so big i don have much more Rome there but then I'm getting my frogs and a horned viper and if i have more room more

----------


## daydreaming

tattoos are very addictive i am currently on my 10th and this will be my biggest tattoo so far but i think i may be covered very soon

----------


## John Clare

Hey Justin, how about some punctuation and capital letters at the beginning of sentences please?

----------


## John Clare

> Hey Justin, how about some punctuation and capital letters at the beginning of sentences please?


Same @ Daydreaming - just because Justin does it doesn't make it alright.

----------


## daydreaming

Sorry John, 

I promise I will try harder (but i am at home so surely im aloud to be lazy at home?)

----------


## tattooed81

I`m so big that tattoos give me that don`t F**k with this guy look and when I go after the guys that the police want so I can get paid they know. Don`t run just freeze or they get  :AR15:   :Big Applause:

----------


## Kurt

I was thinking of getting a few. I want to a tatoo of all frogs that I have bred sp far, but at the moment that will be a small tatoo. Being an Iron Maiden fan I would love to get the Trooper or something similar.

----------


## daydreaming

I think somebody is getting a little addicted to the new smiley's lol 

My boss would love to do a red eye tree frog portrait, he found an amazing picture but the only person so far who wants it done is my daughter, 10 more years to go and counting lol. but she has already decided she wants our frogs done first esp teatime (named after terry prachets the hog father charector)

we have a book at the shop by the creator of eddie he is one amazing artist. some of the images are so amazing i would love to be able to create some thing like that.

----------


## Kurt

> We have a book at the shop by the creator of Eddie he is one amazing artist. some of the images are so amazing i would love to be able to create some thing like that.


I assume you are talking Derek Riggs. Up the Irons!  :Brit!:

----------


## daydreaming

Yeah, sorry I had been dealing with so many names yesterday at work that my brain felt it just could't think any more. 

Also answered my home phone as if I was at work.

----------


## Kurt

> Yeah, sorry I had been dealing with so many names yesterday at work that my brain felt it just could't think any more


Its OK, not a biggie at all.




> Also answered my home phone as if I was at work.


I used to do that all the time. It could be worse, you could do that at a new job. The key to breaking yourself of that habit is to get a job where you don't answer the phones.

----------


## daydreaming

I would be so much happier if I didnt answer the phone. 

But apparently its part of being a receptionist lol

----------


## Kurt

Oh well, such is life.

----------


## Billy

> how can you say that, i really enjoyed teh back of my neck it felt really nice. lower back that hurt and i have just started a full sleeve. so far we have just started the top of the arm got loads to go yet. 
> 
> feet hurt as well lol 
> apparently the bum is suppose to hurt ALOT!!!!!!


I guess I'm just sensitive. As far as the behind :EEK!: , I'm not gonna ever think about getting one there. I do like to sit down, and that might impede me from doing that :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------

